# Locusts are dying in new AX36



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Hello,

I am having some problems with my locusts. 

I house these in a 30x30x45 exo terra and they are very healthy and looked after in there.

Once I put them into Jess' new home (literally since Friday) they seem to be dying laying sideways on the floor.

Here is a picture of the current floor.









and here is a pic of one of the locusts.








I have washed this one off and he seems to be moving a little bit but so far I have lost about 4 Locusts ( the ones she does not eat straight away)


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Take a deep breath in the viv... are there any fumes of any kind?


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Nope no Fumes. This is what has confused me.


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

Locust dont do well with humidity. This could be the problem.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Well you say that but for 8 months they have been fine in the Exo Terra that Jess used to live in which would be more humid due to smaller size. Some thing does not add up here. Will keep an eye on to how long they last inside.


----------



## Jakenicholls (Dec 31, 2011)

what are the temps inside of the enclosure?


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

Temps range from about 24-32 throughout the viv. Another 5 went in today and 3 are dead 1 dying.


----------



## Kuja (Dec 14, 2011)

Know lower temps and humidity killed a lot of mine off a while back(moved from top of viv to table in colder part of room)

could check and alter both of them to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## Neoki (Feb 16, 2012)

I know strange hey?

I also noticed that the amount of soil mites is through the roof and they are eating the dying locusts?

And the Locusts are now living in the 30x30x45 however die when going into the new one which is the ax36 and die within 20 minutes


----------



## DavidR (Mar 19, 2008)

It may be a silly question, but have you used any kind of insecticide in the vicinity of the viv? Mite treatments, flea treatments etc? I can't explain why they are dying in the new viv, but not the old, but to die so rapidly is suggestive of poisoning. Locusts are pretty tough and will tolerate low temperatures and high humidity for a while (much longer than 20 minutes).

David.


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

If you have lots of mites on the soil, they will attach themselves to the locusts, if you have so many mites that they are visibly noticeable in a short time they will be swarming over the locusts exo skeleton and blocking its spiracles causing it to die from suffocation.


----------

